# Für jede SQL-Abfrage eigenes Statement und ResultSet?



## Guest (3. Aug 2006)

Hi,

folgende Situation:
Frage mit SQL etwas aus net DB ab und speicher die Ergebnisse in einem ResultSet, welches ich mit einer while-Schleicfe durchlaufe. Und IN dieser Schleife möchte ich eine weitere Abfrage starten. Benötige ich da sowhol eine neues Statemant als auch ein neues ResultSet? (Beim Versuchen hab ichs nicht anderst hinbekommen)
Und wie sieht das aus, wenn ich erst NACH der whlie-Schleife eine neue Abfrage mache? (Auch hier ging es bei mir nur mit neuem Statement udn ResultSet).

Grüße


----------



## ndreisg (4. Aug 2006)

in der schleife brauchst du auf jeden fall ein neues ResultSet
das Statement müsste man eigentlich überschreiben können da du ja in der schleife das ResultSet durchläufst und das Statement schon ausgeführt wurde

nach der schleife sollte man eigentlich beides neu initialisieren können


----------



## Gast (4. Aug 2006)

Ja stimmt, in der Schleicfe braucht man was Neues.
Aber außerhalb kann man die Sachen wieder verwenden, wenn man sie vorher NCITH schließt.

Danke


----------



## Bert Brenner (4. Aug 2006)

Also ein PreparedStatement kann mehrfach verwendet werden.

Und durch ein ResultSet kann man z.b. mit first() wieder an den Anfang springen.

Hoffe das waren die Antworten auf deine Fragen.


----------

